# Melbourne based fishing on the 1/7-2/7



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Are there any Mangoes keen for a fish on the weekend? The early weekend forecast isn't great but its bound to change before the weekend (hey its Melbourne after all :lol: ).

I'm free both days and flexible on location.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry Grant but I can't make it this weekend. Hope you get into a few


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry Grant dentist Saturday, work on Sunday. I had a fish in a stink boat Sunday evening around Willaimstown - Point Cook.

Very quiet session I managed a 35cm pinky and dropped a 40cm+ flatty at the boat when it went crazy all of a sudden. I threw around plastics for 3 hours for the result. Mind you the water was very calm and extremelly clear could easilly see the bottom in 5-10 metres of water.

The other chaps i was fishing with where from the old school fishing bait only in there mega burley trail but i showed them "GO THE PLASTICS" :!: :!: :!:

Maybe next weekend weather permiting for a yak fish?

Milt,


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Grant,

I'm in for Sat...but Ward Rooney and his BoM goules maybe trying their best to scupper any plans before they get off the ground. Do your best Ward..I challenge ya with a glove across your face ya to keep the Mango's off the water this weekend :!: . Depending on how keen ya are, trying for a Patto bream and checking out the marina maybe a back up plan. I'll keep an eye out for ya posts closer to the weekend.

Uh oh, I have a feeling I've just trodden on a Tiger Snakes tail :shock:


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Grant
I'm good for both days - touch base closer to the weekend. Philip


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmmm the thought of

North to northwesterly winds of 20 to 30 knots shifting south to southwesterly at 20 to 25 knots later. Waves of 1 to 2 metres.
Showers developing. Min 9 Max 13

has seen me come down with a cold  :roll: 

I will see how I am feeling on Friday night.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

That would make for some fantastic salmon fishing of Frankston pier this weekend it really gets rough down that way and the Sambos go off mid way on the left on the pier.

Milt,


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

damn...it's a bugger the elwood cam's out of action as well so you can't see how Sunday's faring through the day. Would there be any sheltered areas in the bay worth trying?


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmm, I reckon I'm with ya Grant and will keep my brownie's for an Eildon bash next weekend. Bloody Ward, what was I thinking trying to out do him. Bloody Ward, revenge is apparently a great cold dish my weathered friend. Bloody Ward...grumble, grumble, whinge, whinge.. :wink: 

PhillipL, PeterJ may have a hidden gem for more sheltered fishing at the top of the bay, bring home a beaut.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Poddy,

are you doing an overnight at Eildon ? I'm keen try the fresh water.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

speaking of freshwater/ Eildon... if it happens I'd be interested.

Also hear that purrembete is open to boating in the closed season as of this year. I'm thinking of doing a trip to the crater lakes sometime soon. Had a great trip to bullen merri the last time, but have never really fished purrembete.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm looking at scooting up on Friday arvo (maybe having a shorebased go at the pondage), and paddling Sat before returning. Happy to meet day trippers (watch the fog and early morning wildlife) on Sat morning. Not too sure which section of the lake to have a crack at, Big River would be my number 1 preference but a Sat will have plenty of boat traffic. Plan B is around Fraser Natioanl Park area, but I'm not sure how it looks with 22% water levels  .


----------

